# I'm callin you out Helen!



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok Helen, so I went on your music journal thingy and read your "misguided" comments on "The Greatest  Musical (that's right, not "rock", but rather "musical") Group of ALL TIME, THE BEATLES!!!!!!!!! 

"OVER RATED?"
"2 Bugs dead-2 to go?????????"

 I have been a musician, _and_ a music aficionado most of my life. I enjoy music from _almost_ every genre except hip hop (which really is beat poetry and not music.) I like Classical,Progressive, Metal, Punk,Grunge, Jazz, Pop, Power Pop, New Age, New Wave and on and on...........My statement is simply this: Nobody, nowhere, at no time in history contributed more to the world of music  and culture than the fab four!. It is almost impossible _not_ to find something you like by them. From Dizzy Miss Lizzy, to Run for Your Life, to If I Needed Someone. And Your Bird Can Sing, to Michelle, to She's Leaving Home to Yellow Submarine. The simplicity of Harrison's guitar solos. The cutting edge harmonies. The lead role in societal evolution. THE SHEER VOLUME OF THE BODY OF WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! If you do not appreciate them.....you know NOTHING about music!!!!!!!(not you personally, but the _universal_ you.)
 I really do not like country music, but I can listen to Merle Haggard, or Hank Williams, or Johnny Cash, and see the contribution! Come on Helen! I dare you to put "Revolver" or Rubber Soul" on and tell me it's "overrated! Your Friend,

Woodman


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn...............

I opened this up thinkinhg he was going to try and force you to post the _Belly Ring _pictures.  #-o 







Thelonious Monk was the greatest musician ever.  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn...............
> 
> I opened this up thinkinhg he was going to try and force you to post the _Belly Ring _pictures.  #-o
> 
> ...



Me too  
Come on Helen lets have em' :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn...............
> 
> I opened this up thinkinhg he was going to try and force you to post the _Belly Ring _pictures.  #-o
> 
> ...



Me three! But Woody is right this time!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2006)

Well.... Way to go Woodlimper. Thanks to you, it's now not likely that she'll ever show us belly pics, or any other pics of her for that matter. Haven't you learned to never disagree with a woman?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 13, 2006)

Woodman, my friend, you make a good point about some of your comments.  I just have one word for you.  Bach.

I'm a lovah, not a fighter. Your pal, Helen


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm sticking with Thelonious Monk.


----------



## Griff (Mar 13, 2006)

Woody and Brian are both right. The Beatles and the Dead. Nothing finer. Period. End of inquiry. No need to say more.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Woody...Woody...Woody!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2006)

The Dead?!?!?!?  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Woodman, my friend, you make a good point about some of your comments.  I just have one word for you.  Bach.
> 
> I'm a lovah, not a fighter. Your pal, Helen



Ah, now Bach puts me to sleep! But he was a prolific little bugger! Believed that music's only purpose was to glorify God you know! Prokofiev is my fav in the classical dept!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 14, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always been kind of partial to Ernest Tubb and the Texas Troubadour Band.


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me... I've been in about every state of mind (no matter what it (or I) took to get there) and I've never seen the mass apeal of the Dead.  Sorry.




Monk, Monk, Monk.........


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got to say I agree with you on the Dead!


----------



## john pen (Mar 14, 2006)

Not that Im siding with anyone, but I also could really care less about the Beatles. I can really take them or leave 'em...

So Helen, that being said, feel free to pm me those pics !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 14, 2006)

My vote is for William Hung!  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> My vote is for William Hung!  8-[


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Not that Im siding with anyone, but I also could really care less about the Beatles. I can really take them or leave 'em...
> 
> So Helen, that being said, feel free to pm me those pics !



Remember how I was gonna have you over and show you my pit this week???????? Well...........


----------



## Griff (Mar 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Dead?!?!?!?  #-o



Finney, you don't like the Grateful Dead?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much.  There are a couple songs that I like.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the Dead actually sound _worse_ when your mind is........."enhanced!" Forgive me, but what  is there about the jangly southern-country-bop-rock music they play that lends itself to the hallucinogenic experience? I guess maybe if you're a moron that just wants to spin around in a circle, it provides a soundtrack? Now Enya, there is some music!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll vote for Kelly Clarkson!


----------



## allie (Mar 14, 2006)

UGH!  I can't stand the Beatles!  Yeah I'm sure they did contribute a lot to the music we hear today....same as Johnny Cash with county music.  Les and I have argued and argued over Cash.  He thinks he's the greatest and he was done so wrong by the CMA.  Me, I think his music had been left behind and it was time for a new sound.  Anyway, I have never been a Beatles fan and I, too, would rather hear The Monkees over them.  Cheer up Sleepy Jean!  There are so many musicians whose works affect what we hear today but the same as certain artists who are popular now, it doesn't make me want to listen to them!  Everyone hears music differently, that's why so many genres with so many followings.  I'll listen to just about any genre out there and like some of each one but not everyone who plays/sings that particular style of music.

OH yeah,  I just knew this was going to be a post begging for pics of the piercing!  LOL


----------



## blade1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'll vote for Kelly Clarkson!



I knew that was coming.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 14, 2006)

ok so theres nothing that says everyone has to like those bands that helped shape alot of the music we listen to...but the 2 down 2 to go comment was a bit on the hard side, how would you feel if it was you they were talking about ? As to the rest of itI too grew up surrounded by all types of music and have worked with most of it over the last 20 years...though I still dont get the Dead appeal either. and the other artists you mention....test of time....will your grandkids even know who they are without google ? C'mon Thievery Corp ? just a bunch of well used Acid loops and Reason samples...though marketed very well. Gotta remember about music though, its all about personal tastes, gives us all more to grow from....or away from as the case may be. But hey thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> I remember being a young kid arguing with my older brother about music. He said the Beatles made the best music. I disagreed & said the Monkees were better.
> I've never really liked the Beatles, Dead, or the Stones.
> Led Zeppelin, Rush, and Yes were my favorites growing up.



Way to be Jeff! Hey Hey we're the Monkees!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Now you see, I like the Monkees _and_ the Beatles! _And_ the Stones and The Doors..............I still do not get someone not liking The Beatles. I'm sorry. It is like someone saying "I don't like soup." Or, "I don't like ice cream." You see, there was no definitive "style" to the body of their work. There were:

1) Hard rocking edgy "John" songs from early on like " Bad Boy,"or "Dizzy Miss Lizzy."

2) Hard rockin "Paul" songs from early on like " I'm Down" and "Drive my Car."

3) Beautiful two and three part love songs the likes of which inspired the entire genre like " Yes it Is," "That Boy", and " If I Fell."

4) Goofball, fun Ringo songs like "Boys" , "Act Naturally," Octapus's Garden, and Yellow Submarine.

5) Very Hard rocking edgy later stuff like "She Said, She Said," "Hey Bulldog", Helter Skelter."

6) Wonderfully crafted early pop songs by George like "If I Needed Someone," or "You Like Me Too Much," and "I Want to Tell You."

7) Country Twangers like "I Don't Want to Spoil  the Party."

9) The later , deeper "John" stuff like "Dear Prudence" , "Julia," "Cry Baby Cry," 

10) The entire "B" Side of "Abbey Road."

11) The Eastern "George" stuff like "Within and Without You." and "Love to You."

12) The rediculously beautiful and yearning "Paul"  songs like "Yesterday" , "For No One." "Mother Nature's Son," and Blackbird."or "She's Leaving Home."

13) The later sloppy, loose "John" songs like "Revolution," "Happiness is a Warm Gun," "I've got a Feeling."

14) The "drug songs" like "Lucy in the Sky" or "Tomorrow Never Knows.""It's All too Much."

15) Songs of despair: "Nowhere Man"

16) Songs of Joy "There's a Place."

I could go on all day. Anyone who say's "I don't really "get" or "like" The Beatles, has never really "listened" to the Beatles beyond the tired old warhorse songs even I am tired of like "Twist and Shout" or "Ticket to Ride.". I'm sorry. I understand people having their own tastes and all. But the quality of their work is not really even up for debate. Anywhere! They are not like say "Elvis" who was maybe "three dimensional." The Beatles were "50- Dimensional." They evolved and then re-evolved. I am not really a big Stones fan (although I think "Exile on Main Street " is one of the greatest rock albums of all time,) [/i]because_ they always sound the same to me. They always sound like "The Mick Jagger Band." I guess I cannot really even criticize the DEad on this basis, because I have really only heard about 5 of their songs. But I can say that I saw Bob Wier on VH1 with his new group last night and what they were playing sounded just like the 5 Dead songs I have heard.
 Now, go out and buy "Revolver" and tell me that this isn't the # 1 album of all time. It is, in FACT!!!!!!

http://www.beatles-discography.com/_


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 14, 2006)

The Beatles are one of those bands I could take or leave along with the Dead. The stones have got to on of my favorite bands of all time. Big fan of Zeppelin, Skynyrd, and the Who to mention a few. My favorite band of all time is pink floyd. With their unique sound, great intrumantals and vocals. I do not think there will ever be another like them. If I could go back and see anyone it would be them. They sounded great at live 8 and I think they would go back on tour again if it was not for David Gilmore. I also like a little metal from time to time little Ozzy, AC/DC, Motley Crue, Guns n roses and Sabbath.
To me all of of the new punk bands sound the same and I do not see the tallent in rap.

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it’s sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but you’re older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I’d something more to say

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
And when I come home cold and tired
It’s good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spells.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Chris, Have you ever seen "Pink Floyd-Live at Pompei"? If not, I _highly_ reccommend it! I think it was filmed in 1971 and alot of it was filmed in the studio (Abbey Road Studios where the Beatles recorded by the way) [/i]while_ they were recording Dark Side. Most of the stuff they play live is from "Meddle" "Saucerful of Secrets" and Ummagumma," but this is perhaps the best live rock movie EVER! A MUST SEE! Woodman

ps I saw the "Wish You Were Here" tour at Three Rivers in Pittsburgh in 74  and the "Animals" tour in Cleveland in 76(?)._


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 14, 2006)

Woodman I have never seen live at pompei. I have never even heard of it untill you told me about it. I plan to get it soon

Thanks for the info,
Chris


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Woodman I have never seen live at pompei. I have never even heard of it untill you told me about it. I plan to get it soon
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> Chris


I hope you like it better than I did.  It's been at least 25yrs, but all I can remember about it was they were sitting in these ruins playing... with a dog howling.  But I was _stoned_, so what do I know.

ps. I am a Floyd fan.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Watching it today, in retrospect, it is FAR better!


----------



## zilla (Mar 15, 2006)

The Beatles RULE!!!

Have any of you seen this? http://www.sonnyradio.com/chrisbliss.htm

If you can't view it there is a small link for the plug in. It's worth it.

Now as far as Greg and Kelly Clarkson...well I guess a giant screen TV must bring her right into the living room. Yea yea.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic Zilla....one of my fav Beatle's songs also.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I used to be in a band that actually attempted that whole side of the record! My favorite is the "One sweet dream....." part!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2006)

ok Woody, this is for you....just a little brilliance of George Harrison...

now what you are about to see if just as amazing, if not more than the juggler, who was fabulous.  You're about to see a guy who looks like
William Hung playing the Ukulele.  Not kidding.  He does a staggering
version of While My Guitar Gently Sleeps.  Not kidding.
I waited a month to finally watch it, but after hearing so much about it
I decided to give it a shot.  glad I did....

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=576


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

Link not working for me Captain.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2006)

hmm I just tried it and it worked for me..

try here

http://www.transbuddha.com/index.php/bu ... tly-weeps/

and click on the highlighted song title for the link.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2006)

That was really impressive  
Sure looks like hung.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2006)

and here's another link to the same video 

http://www.ukuleledisco.com/jake


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2006)

That was awesome Cap, of course, I can see why his eyesight is going bad.


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 18, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Chris, Have you ever seen "Pink Floyd-Live at Pompei"? If not, I _highly_ reccommend it! I think it was filmed in 1971 and alot of it was filmed in the studio (Abbey Road Studios where the Beatles recorded by the way) [/i]while_ they were recording Dark Side. Most of the stuff they play live is from "Meddle" "Saucerful of Secrets" and Ummagumma," but this is perhaps the best live rock movie EVER! A MUST SEE! Woodman
> 
> ps I saw the "Wish You Were Here" tour at Three Rivers in Pittsburgh in 74  and the "Animals" tour in Cleveland in 76(?)._


_

Woodman got the dvd last night and watched it. Man that was great. I got the directors cut which had the orignal verson too. Watched the orignal last night was that great with surround sound. I watch a little of the directors cut at work today I did not think it was as good as the orignal.

Thanks for the advice Woodman,
Chris_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 18, 2006)

hey, Woodbeatle (bwahahahhahah), them Texas boys like you're kind of music?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 18, 2006)

WEll, Zilla is from Tejas? While down there at Q-Fest, we were all drinking one night (well, _all_ nights!) and standing next to Q'n-Brew's truck with Zilla, and Jimmy (Michelob) and Mac  listening to this WILD CD of Dark Side of the Moon done by a Raggae band! It was GREAT!


----------



## zilla (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Woodman that segment of Q-Fest will always stand out in my mind....It's actually one of the only segments I remember.  That and something about honeysuckle #-o . That CD was by "Easy Star And The All Stars" called "Dub Side Of The Moon" it was QnBrews. It really is an amazing CD. The South by South West Music Conference is in full swing down here. We got all kinds of ear candy in Tejas.

Cappy that UKE Piece was very very cool, thanks


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I know Zilla! Morrisey, one of my all time favs is there! The Plimsouls too I believe! Lucky dogs!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with Woody 100% on this one. Pauls bass guitar in "The Ballad of John & Yoko" is a masterful display of melody. Simple, but when Geddy Lee of Rush says that bass line Paul played inspired him, I had to go listen to it over, and over again to understand. All that being said, todays music sucks. You can keep the Velvet Teddybears and Clay Aikens.  :rant: 
OK Greg, I will go easy on Kelly because she is very cute, and has a powerful voice too. My 15 year old girl really likes her so you do have good company. :razz:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually Dale, there have been a number of groups in the past 10 years that will stand the test of time...perhaps you have heard of groups such as:

- Peral Jam
- Nirvana
- Green Day
- Alice In Chains
- Run DMC

...I think Audioslave will be aroud for a while too...it's tatse really...when you baby boomers finally die off "your music" will be soon to follow!

Remeber, whatever generation you are in has the "best" music of all time!!

Now, about this Kelly Clarkson!!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 19, 2006)

Baby boomers are what my in-laws are. Im 43 going on 29. Really I am just a guy who tinkers with a Martin by day and a Strat by night. 

Run DMC. hah ha
Thats a good one Greg.


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2006)

If we're talking about the all time greats like RUN DMC, lets not forget Ton Loc and his funky cold madina !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2006)

John, you can hardly confuse Ton Loc with Run DMC...Ton Loc was a joke (no rhyme intended)!!

Dale...nothing funny about RUN DMC...rap may not be your style but you can't discount the fact that, had it not been for Run DMC and Russell Simmons, rap would have never made it to the level it is today...like it or not!

Run Dmc is to rap as "The Beatles" are to Rock n  Roll...


----------



## zilla (Mar 19, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> - Peral Jam
> - Nirvana
> - Green Day
> - Alice In Chains
> ...



You can have Nirvana and Green Day, but the others are great pics. I always think of Sound Garden as being the best band of the 90s period. AIC rocked too but all the songs about Heroin addiction got to be a little much after a while. I agree with the Run DMC theory.  I always loved the Areosmith/Run video of Walk this way. They were from Hollis Queens, about a 20min ride from where I grew up. It really was one of the nicer places in blue coller Queens. They were not from the ghetto.

Now, About Kelly Clarkson, 8-[  Lame.....


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dude, "Black Hole Sun" is AWSOME!!!!!!!! I also love "Plush" by STP!!! 

I am glad that this thread has inspired some "intelligent" debate!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with Soundgarden, Zilla...also, I forgot to mention KORN!

I won't debate the Kelly Clarkson issue...her sales and awards speak volumes...


----------



## zilla (Mar 19, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I agree with Soundgarden, Zilla...also, I forgot to mention KORN!
> 
> I won't debate the Kelly Clarkson issue...her sales and awards speak volumes...



Thats true, what it speeks is that teenage girls will buy anything and enmass. :grin: 

KORN??? Please! [-X I'd like to beat the dude who invented the MESA Dual Rectifier amp and the fool that took the 7 string jazz guitar and put it in the hands of an Ibanez engineer. #-o


----------



## cflatt (Mar 19, 2006)

Greg if youre gonna dig that far...gotta go back one more. The guys that opened the door for Run DMC ....The Sugar Hill Gang. Not a big rap fan here, but worked with most of them in the 80's. And with all tyhe Pink Floyd listings on here, anyone listened to the New Gilmour CD ? Just got it yesterday so trying to make time to listen to it all at once, not just bits here and there.


----------



## zilla (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes STP was smokin. Mother Love Bone was hot too. OK what about Velvet Revolver? I thought the first album was pretty good.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2006)

She is QUITE an average talent Greg.Come on!


----------



## zilla (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sugar Hill Gang struck me as Bubble Gum Rap "Rappers Delight" Uggg.
They didn't have an edge.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 19, 2006)

Zilla I agree, complete bubblegum...but even Russell Simmons will tell you they opened the door for the rest....Now Kelly...sales dont always reflect talent...but maybe theres a Milli Vinilli CD in Gregs closet....they sold alot.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2006)

Last time I checked, Kelly is singing/writing her own songs?!?!  Yes, I do own a copy of Milli Vanilli...but who didn't?

There were a lot of rappers before Run DMC...but they were the ones who brought it front and center...just like the groups prior to these Beatles...I like rappers delight!!

STP...man, what a waste...only if Scott could stop the drugs!!  I love all their stuff...DAMN HIM!!  By the way, fun fact, I went to high school with Scott Weiland...he lived in Bainbridge, Ohio (same as me) and lived one development up from me...Pilgrim Village!  I saw him, the bass player and the drummer play in the backyard of my neighbors house a few times after CORE came out.  He was in a high scholl band with a few guys in my old neighborhood.  Nice guy!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 19, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Yes STP was smokin. Mother Love Bone was hot too. OK what about Velvet Revolver? I thought the first album was pretty good.


Like Audio Slave, Velvet Revolver is another awesome group made up with members of other groups.
I really liked their 1st album (man isn't that funny saying album?).
Them boys are doing alot better than that other guy, whats his name?
Oh yea, Ass#%*e Rose, by the way his new "album" is finnally coming out after 10 freakin' years  who cares 
What about System Of A Down?


By the way Greg I hope your avatar sex change didn't hurt too much(WTF)   :ack:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2006)

Dude...remember when Axle came out with those freaks posing as GNR at the MTV music awards???  WHOA...he was WAY over amped and his voice was fried halfway through Paradise City...LOSER!!

By the way Puff...I like my avatar...Since you been gone...


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw a pic of the loser in Rolling stone last month.
He had his hair done in corn rows,fat , old & I really don't think anybody cares about him or his music anymore.
It's too bad cause' they were one hell of a band  :!:
But him & his ego had to ruin it :!: 
As far as your avatar all I can say is :ack:


----------



## zilla (Mar 19, 2006)

If Kelly Clarkson looked like Alanis Morissette she wouldnt have a career now would she.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 19, 2006)

*Hello Nasty*

I hate to admit....but:

I owned Milli Vanilli on tape. 

I listened to New Kids on the Block. You KNOW people are going to remember them...lol

I thought Kelly C. was going to be a one hit wonder. I was at work and my younger co-worker said, "listen to this..." He put on Since you've been gone and I couldn't guess who it was. Yeah, I liked the song. I didn't think it could be.

BEASTIE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Listen All Of Y'all It's A Sabotage"


----------



## DaleP (Mar 20, 2006)

When I heard Aerosmith & Run DMC ruin a classic together, I knew that I was starting to get old. I feel that my mind is open to listening to all kinds of music, but rapping isnt talent, "compared to playing an instument well", is really my biggest debate. Just listen to "My Hump" from the Black Eyed Peas. Is that hip hop, or is it rap, or is it just silly? No offense meant if that is what you like. Below is my version. Enjoy.

My hump, my hump, my lovely pork butt bumps.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 20, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> When I heard Aerosmith & Run DMC ruin a classic together, I knew that I was starting to get old. I feel that my mind is open to listening to all kinds of music, but rapping isnt talent, "compared to playing an instument well", is really my biggest debate. Just listen to "My Hump" from the Black Eyed Peas. Is that hip hop, or is it rap, or is it just silly? No offense meant if that is what you like. Below is my version. Enjoy.
> 
> My hump, my hump, my lovely pork butt bumps.



Dale, you only need look good to be a big music star today!


----------



## blade1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Metallica.  8-[



Early Metallica, their first couple of albums.  I'm not a big fan of their later stuff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto, their new stuff sucks major Rempe!  Last good album they made was "And Justice for All", then they sold out and became commercialized.  Anything 1988 or before is some of the best Speed Metal ever made, PERIOD!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I guess that I will never be a rock star then.


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> you only need look good to be a big music star today!



You sure got that right. Today with all of the computer inhansment anyone can sing good. When you go to one of their concerts you dont even know if you are getting a live show. I hate it when the new band redo old songs because they know it is going to a hit. I also hate that alot of the new bands dont even write their own music. With rap the only talent I see is being able to sing to a beat. All of the new music IMO sounds the same. Well thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto, their new stuff sucks major Rempe!  Last good album they made was "And Justice for All", then they sold out and became commercialized.  Anything 1988 or before is some of the best Speed Metal ever made, PERIOD![/quote:2z8kwstg]

Right on Larry, that is the last decent album they put out, too bad they had to go commercial with an MTV video :-X 
I have a dedicated follower of Metallica since 1985, I had an album with a bunch of other speed metal bands on the cover, Metallica had one song (HIT THE LIGHTS).
They had a spot on the album before they even had a band (ie: VH1 Behind the music).
If it wasn't for that winey ass James Hetfield (aka Axle Rose) who knows what they could have done!
I was a dedicated fan to this band before they were cool, it's to frickin' bad they had to cut their hair and sell out the way they did!! Man that pisses me off!!!
Their going to be on VH1 tonight for the rock & roll hall of fame inductions  at 9:00, whoopity frickin' do!!
Skynyrd, & Sabbath are finnally gettin' in  
Hey how about them Skynyrd boys  =D>  after all the s#%t they've been threw it's about time!! :vent:
Okay i'm done now   oh I almost forgot " Blondie" is also being inducted tonight  :faint: gimme' a break!!!!!
I hear Kelly Clarkston is up next :-X  :-X


----------

